# Because I have never introduced her before now...



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's Calamity Jane, my Great Pyrenees/Golden Retriever mix.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very pretty. I can see both breeds in her. :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Cutie! So are you getting her a poodle friend?


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Eventually I will. I'm on a breeder's waiting list, so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

BKLD said:


> Eventually I will. I'm on a breeder's waiting list, so we'll see how that works out.


Lucky girl!!


----------

